# 2Cool Photo Project #1 - Wet



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*2Cool Photo Project #1*

*Title - "Wet" anything to do with liquid or wet things*



Opens 4/15 and closes 4/30

In an effort to stimulate the creative process and the exchange of images and critiques on the board I have decided to create bi-monthly photo projects. Here's how it will work&#8230;

A project will be stickied on or about the 1st and 15th of each month and will close on the 15th and 1st of the next month respectively.

A photographer may enter as many images as he or she would like throughout the time of the project on this thread only.

All 2coolers are invited to give feedback, suggestion and critiques for those submissions on the same thread. 

*Images must be taken between the start and end dates of the projects.* You should only submit shots that you have taken.

Images should be kept to 800 pixels on the longest side. Borders are allowed.

Photo manipulation is welcome - at your own risk.

At the project close the previous winner will select the project winner. The project winner will select the next topic. Should this not happen within 48 hrs I will intervene.

Participation is key both in imagery and feedback


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Pacman frog*

Picture of my sons Pacman frog.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

.









.

details:

Nikon D80
2007/04/19 17:24:26.9
Compressed RAW (12-bit)
Image Size: Large (3872 x 2592)
Color
Lens: 18-135mm F/3.5-5.6 G
Focal Length: 66mm
Exposure Mode: Aperture Priority
Metering Mode: Multi-Pattern
1/8 sec - F/5.3
Exposure Comp.: 0 EV
Sensitivity: ISO 100
Optimize Image: More vivid
White Balance: Auto -3
AF Mode: AF-A
Flash Sync Mode: Rear Curtain Slow
Flash Mode: Built-in, i-TTL-BL
Auto Flash Comp: 0 EV
Color Mode: Mode IIIa (sRGB)
Tone Comp.: More Contrast
Hue Adjustment: 0°
Saturation: Enhanced
Sharpening: High
Image Comment: ©Karen Sweet
Long Exposure NR: Off
High ISO NR: Off

i processed the RAW image for brightness, d-lighting HS (whatever that is!) and sharpening in the PictureProject programme. then (because i haven't figured out more yet) saved it as a jpeg, resized it, stored it in photobucket and put it here.

i think it needs sharpening up more and better focus. it was the first photo that i grabbed from the 20 or so first RAW photos i took. i probably have better images in that bunch and will look when i get the next chance.

rosesm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i'm not sure if this is how you intend Rusty, but here's my critique for deerdude2000

i love the bright colours and the clarity of the focused part of the image. i like the bokeh however there are a couple of tiny areas where it attracts my attention when i would prefer it to stay in the background of the image. a couple of bright circles on the bottom left of the image by the frog's foot are just a little too eye-catching in my opinion. the only other comment i have is to wonder if the photograph were taken at eye level, would that make a more interesting image...? i'm not sure of that because i really like the yellow and orange detail of the pattern on its skin.

awesome photo, thanks so much for sharing.

rosesm


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*LandShark!*

Canon 40D, Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 lens @ 50mm
ISO 1600, 1/15 sec (handheld) @f/3.2
Mike


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Beer*



MT Stringer said:


> Canon 40D, Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 lens @ 50mm
> ISO 1600, 1/15 sec (handheld) @f/3.2
> Mike


That's not playing fair how can my frog compete with that LOL

Great photo !!!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> Canon 40D, Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 lens @ 50mm
> ISO 1600, 1/15 sec (handheld) @f/3.2
> Mike


Now this really draws out some old deep seated subliminal memories. I think I'll go get a beer and ponder this some more.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Thanks*



Koru said:


> i'm not sure if this is how you intend Rusty, but here's my critique for deerdude2000
> 
> i love the bright colours and the clarity of the focused part of the image. i like the bokeh however there are a couple of tiny areas where it attracts my attention when i would prefer it to stay in the background of the image. a couple of bright circles on the bottom left of the image by the frog's foot are just a little too eye-catching in my opinion. the only other comment i have is to wonder if the photograph were taken at eye level, would that make a more interesting image...? i'm not sure of that because i really like the yellow and orange detail of the pattern on its skin.
> 
> ...


Thanks i need all the help i can get hard too teach an old dog new tricks manly bought the camera to take photo's of my deer so i could zoom in and manage better but i'm really getting into this photo thing after a lot of kidding from my friends and kids they think i'm turning gay taking pictures of flowers and birds but i'm hooked always have my backpack with my camera and lens with me my wife calls it my purse,at 6'4 300lbs of old South Texas cowboy i guess i don;t fit the sterotype LOL


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Mike, that's a great photo!

critique: i think i would have moved the dof up slightly to ensure that the logo was in focus also (it seems just starting to lose clarity there)...

rosesm


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Way off subject, but has anyone tried that beer?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I do believe that if I had a dog in this hunt, I would file a protest. Playing a wet cold bottle of beer trump at this time is just wrong.

Love the image Mike, but how do that beer taste?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Karen, that's the best I could do with the camera settings. ISO 1600, f/3.2, 1/15 sec shutter speed. Had I used f/3.5 for f/4, the shutter speed would have been about 1 sec. Remember, I was handholding the camera. No tripod available. I was still verrry pleased with the way it turned out.

I drank a couple of them. I liked them. I was told it was supposed to tast like Corona. I never developed a taste for Corona, but instantly took a liking to this beer.

Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Should have never gone for that last drink..










Different lens, no flash..


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow!! I love the frog!! Just... wow! These are all so beautiful!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

a couple more









and i couldn't resist playing in 'curves' - what a neat gadget!









rosesm


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

*Ice Lure*

A rattletrap suspended in ice. Blue light behind the ice left. Black light camera left. Flash light camera right. And camera flash. I don't remember the EXIF data but I had fun with this one.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

*ICE LURE*

The same lure. Blue light behind ice left. White light camera right.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

My dog Snowy, after a swim around the lake. LOL


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Ok. Nice shots everyone...for me the true feeling of "wet" though has to go to Captain Ray. New project up soon.


----------

